# Bear down - red oak



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice one, congrats!


----------



## Matthuntsall (Feb 21, 2013)

That's one good looking bear too. He would make a great rug, looks like he has a nice dense coat. Good job. I've eaten just about every meat you can obtain in north America, and I still SWEAR black bear is the best! Just have to get that meat cool quick in this nice weather. I'm a bit jealous, could go for some bear steaks about now.


----------



## white shark (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It feels good to finally get a bear in the hunting grounds I grew up in. This was my third time trying. It's a long wait with 6 or 7 years between hunts.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Mind if i ask what county?


----------



## white shark (Aug 2, 2009)

crawford county


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

white shark said:


> crawford county


Very cool. Love Crawford county but we mostly go there for snowmobiling.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

good job, and way to hang tough


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Stubbornness has filled many tags, way to wait him out. Nice looking animal, too.


----------

